# 2018 Bear Kill thread



## Unicoidawg (Sep 13, 2018)

Post'em up boys and tell us about it. Good luck.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 22, 2018)

Shot a sow Friday evening. Hunting a saddle on the edge of a pine thicket. Live weight was around 150ish. Had to leave her overnight so I lost the meat. Bummer.


----------



## twincedargap (Sep 22, 2018)

ddd-shooter said:


> Shot a sow Friday evening. Hunting a saddle on the edge of a pine thicket. Live weight was around 150ish. Had to leave her overnight so I lost the meat. Bummer.


Sorry to hear.  Glad you had the opportunity though.


----------



## Rabun (Sep 23, 2018)

Found a nice producing grove of oaks but this one needs some growing yet


----------



## jbogg (Sep 23, 2018)

Nice pic Rabun!  Is that a Red Oak?


----------



## Bowhunter77 (Sep 23, 2018)

One day..... i hope to post a picture on this thread!


----------



## Rabun (Sep 23, 2018)

jbogg said:


> Nice pic Rabun!  Is that a Red Oak?


Thanks. Yes red oak. There's another bear below which I believe to be momma...chomped her teeth at me a few times.  I must have bumped them. Don't think they were feeding in that tree just taking refuge. I have a short video I'll try posting.


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 23, 2018)

I saw some bears on the hooch hunt this weekend just looked small , couple hogs and a yote. Another guy got this one, it was his first taste of bear. Good job Neil Congratulations!!!!ooo


----------



## Rabun (Sep 23, 2018)

Congratulations Neil!  Good looking bear!


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 23, 2018)

And thanks to the guys who went out of their way to let me know I have some good guys to team up with and get it done. I hunt alone because my friends are wusses and scared of the bears. Given I had one huffing and chompin at me while walkin in this morning. Couldn't see it, it was dark still and it wasn't to far away. I did feel a little sketchy but that's part of it that makes the hunt even better. Already been a good year.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 23, 2018)

twincedargap said:


> Sorry to hear.  Glad you had the opportunity though.



Yes sir. Was an amazing hunt. Public land. Had just gotten up in my tree and she came through. Very cool experience. Now to get the hide tanned, and I’ll be saving the skull also.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 23, 2018)

Glad to see some hitting the ground. I wish they would do away with the 75 lb minimum for 1 season to see what happens. My guess is a Lot of 90 and 100 pounders would be taken. Usually a 75lb bear or smaller will be with momma. With all the folks in the bear woods this year, how many deer or how much deer sign are you seeing?


----------



## ddd-shooter (Sep 23, 2018)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Glad to see some hitting the ground. I wish they would do away with the 75 lb minimum for 1 season to see what happens. My guess is a Lot of 90 and 100 pounders would be taken. Usually a 75lb bear or smaller will be with momma. With all the folks in the bear woods this year, how many deer or how much deer sign are you seeing?


I’ve seen maybe TWO bears in all my years hunting the mountains that were under 75 pounds and alone. Lots of 70ish pounders with momma. 
Lots of bear activity low. Both bears I’ve seen were under 2500 ft. 
Acorns more prevalent low. Not a lot of deer sign yet, but I’ve seen a lot of movement.


----------



## Rabun (Sep 23, 2018)

Not seen much deer sign in last two years...same areas I've seen deer regularly for years.  See more bears these days.  They need thinning out


----------



## fiddlinduke (Sep 24, 2018)

I hunted Hooch saturday. Heard one shot late saturday afternoon. found piles of acorn caps and hulls and scat but no bears. gonna try again next weekend..
congrats to the killers!


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 24, 2018)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Glad to see some hitting the ground. I wish they would do away with the 75 lb minimum for 1 season to see what happens. My guess is a Lot of 90 and 100 pounders would be taken. Usually a 75lb bear or smaller will be with





tree cutter 08 said:


> Glad to see some hitting the ground. I wish they would do away with the 75 lb minimum for 1 season to see what happens. My guess is a Lot of 90 and 100 pounders would be taken. Usually a 75lb bear or smaller will be with momma. With all the folks in the bear woods this year, how many deer or how much deer sign are you seeing?


No deer, no deer sign, havnt seen a deer or a track hunting hooch In 5 yrs now, only get to come up a weekend or two a year though. See them at unicoi from time to time while camping


----------



## HunterJoe24 (Sep 24, 2018)

Christian hughey said:


> No deer, no deer sign, havnt seen a deer or a track hunting hooch In 5 yrs now, only get to come up a weekend or two a year though. See them at unicoi from time to time while camping



I've seen deer almost everytime hunting there. Saw a little 4 or 6 pointer that had gotten spooked and ran by me last December. Lately its been hogs more than anything


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 24, 2018)

HunterJoe24 said:


> I've seen deer almost everytime hunting there. Saw a little 4 or 6 pointer that had gotten spooked and ran by me last December. Lately its been hogs more than anything


I stand by my statement no deer just hogs ,bears and lots of mosquitoes lol


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 24, 2018)

And 1 yote would have reached the end of the line this weekend if I wasn't dead set on getting my first bear on the wall and in the crockpot.


----------



## GTHunter (Sep 24, 2018)

I got my first bear this weekend on one of the early rifle hunts. She was 125 pounds field dressed and about killed me packing it down the mountain. I strapped her onto my climber and hiked out not realizing how heavy she was. I also shot a nice boar hog the day before. I will do a full write up of the hunt story later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 24, 2018)

Awesome sir!


----------



## Cwb19 (Sep 24, 2018)

Congrats GThunter that's a good looking bear


----------



## Rabun (Sep 24, 2018)

GTHunter said:


> I got my first bear this weekend on one of the early rifle hunts. She was 125 pounds field dressed and about killed me packing it down the mountain. I strapped her onto my climber and hiked out not realizing how heavy she was. I also shot a nice boar hog the day before. I will do a full write up of the hunt story later today or tomorrow.



Outstanding...Congratulations!  you've got a full freezer now  Looking forward to the hunting stories.


----------



## Ghost G (Sep 24, 2018)

Way to go GTHunter!


----------



## FMBear (Sep 24, 2018)

GTHunter said:


> I got my first bear this weekend on one of the early rifle hunts. She was 125 pounds field dressed and about killed me packing it down the mountain. I strapped her onto my climber and hiked out not realizing how heavy she was. I also shot a nice boar hog the day before. I will do a full write up of the hunt story later today or tomorrow.



Congrats!!  Fine looking bear and coat on her!


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 24, 2018)

Bowhunter77 said:


> One day..... i hope to post a picture on this thread!


Get out and get him. I've been tryin for  years now. So close second week of bow season. Hope to get it done this year myself. One thing is for sure. I'm see'in bears finally. The view at the top of that mountain and those bears are some of God's finest creations. Look forward to bow season and chasin bears every year. You boys made a bear hunter outta me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 25, 2018)

nice bear GTHunter


----------



## twincedargap (Sep 26, 2018)

GTHunter said:


> I got my first bear this weekend on one of the early rifle hunts. She was 125 pounds field dressed and about killed me packing it down the mountain. I strapped her onto my climber and hiked out not realizing how heavy she was. I also shot a nice boar hog the day before. I will do a full write up of the hunt story later today or tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 943925


You carried a stand and 125#’s of bear on your back at the same time? Amazing! And beautiful bear BTW, congrats!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 26, 2018)

Nice job on the photos too!


----------



## Timberman (Sep 26, 2018)

Congrats man! Kudos and extra points for bringing her out mountain man style!


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 26, 2018)

Game cart will be the best 100$ you can spend. Not knocking throw in it over your shoulder and doin what ya gotta do to get it out. I hope you wrapped that thing in about 5 orange vests though. Gun season. You guys are awesome but I worry about some with a rifle in hand. I also heard it's not legal to have my game cart on wilderness area. Is this true? If so. Come on DNR. I dont get that one but please enlighten me. It's not motorized and these bears ain't that easy to carry. Big bag of puddin up hill all the way seems like don't it? Wide cart with campered wheels will handle up to 300 lb easy and wheels are better than no wheels. I strapped a 195lb buck another doe my stand, pack and bow to that thing and strolled out no problem.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Sep 26, 2018)

Wrapped up my bear hunting Monday evening while I was scouting for deer sign. Same area I got the first one, walked up on him feeding under some oaks in a logging road. Couldn't sneak any closer than 45 yds. because of open woods. Ranged him, took careful aim, and sent the china rage to work. Double lung, and clean pass thru, made it about 35 yds. Had a beautiful full coat and was fat as mud. I will put up a pic as soon as I can get this computer to load it.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Sep 26, 2018)

Christian hughey said:


> Game cart will be the best 100$ you can spend. Not knocking throw in it over your shoulder and doin what ya gotta do to get it out. I hope you wrapped that thing in about 5 orange vests though. Gun season. You guys are awesome but I worry about some with a rifle in hand. I also heard it's not legal to have my game cart on wilderness area. Is this true? If so. Come on DNR. I dont get that one but please enlighten me. It's not motorized and these bears ain't that easy to carry. Big bag of puddin up hill all the way seems like don't it? Wide cart with campered wheels will handle up to 300 lb easy and wheels are better than no wheels. I strapped a 195lb buck another doe my stand, pack and bow to that thing and strolled out no problem.



That's federal law, not state law.  Any area designated as wilderness is meant to be hands-off by humans.  While we can still recreate on the land, all the prohibitions below are meant minimize any impacts by humans.

https://www.nps.gov/subjects/wilderness/upload/1964-Wilderness-Act.pdf

PROHIBITION OF CERTAIN USES (c) Except as specifically provided for in this Act, and subject to existing private rights, there shall be no commercial enterprise and no permanent road within any wilderness area designated by this Act and, except as necessary to meet minimum requirements for the administration of the area for the purpose of this Act (including measures required in emergencies involving the health and safety of persons within the area), there shall be no temporary road, no use of motor vehicles, motorized equipment or motorboats, no landing of aircraft, *no other form of mechanical transport*, and no structure or installation within any such area.


----------



## twincedargap (Sep 26, 2018)

C.Killmaster said:


> That's federal law, not state law.  Any area designated as wilderness is meant to be hands-off by humans.  While we can still recreate on the land, all the prohibitions below are meant minimize any impacts by humans.
> 
> https://www.nps.gov/subjects/wilderness/upload/1964-Wilderness-Act.pdf
> 
> PROHIBITION OF CERTAIN USES (c) Except as specifically provided for in this Act, and subject to existing private rights, there shall be no commercial enterprise and no permanent road within any wilderness area designated by this Act and, except as necessary to meet minimum requirements for the administration of the area for the purpose of this Act (including measures required in emergencies involving the health and safety of persons within the area), there shall be no temporary road, no use of motor vehicles, motorized equipment or motorboats, no landing of aircraft, *no other form of mechanical transport*, and no structure or installation within any such area.



Killmaster is correct. You'll notice on the wilderness signs, its says no bikes, etc.. So yes, carts would be excluded also.


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 26, 2018)

C.Killmaster said:


> That's federal law, not state law.  Any area designated as wilderness is meant to be hands-off by humans.  While we can still recreate on the land, all the prohibitions below are meant minimize any impacts by humans.
> 
> https://www.nps.gov/subjects/wilderness/upload/1964-Wilderness-Act.pdf
> 
> PROHIBITION OF CERTAIN USES (c) Except as specifically provided for in this Act, and subject to existing private rights, there shall be no commercial enterprise and no permanent road within any wilderness area designated by this Act and, except as necessary to meet minimum requirements for the administration of the area for the purpose of this Act (including measures required in emergencies involving the health and safety of persons within the area), there shall be no temporary road, no use of motor vehicles, motorized equipment or motorboats, no landing of aircraft, *no other form of mechanical transport*, and no structure or installation within any such area.


I get it and I don't get it. But abide by all state and federal game mgt. laws I respect the land and all you guys do to ensure a future in hunting. That bein said I'll stay  out of the wilderness area with my cart. So how was the hooch hunt this past weekend I saw a few small bears and didn't shoot, couple hogs and a yote that got a pass. Heard a few shots. Do you know how many were tagged and did anyone get a good one? A buddy of mine got his first bear and the weekend before I had a big one take an arrow through the crease, run forever and wasn't recovered. Seems like a real good year for everyone for the most part.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Sep 26, 2018)

Christian hughey said:


> I get it and I don't get it. But abide by all state and federal game mgt. laws I respect the land and all you guys do to ensure a future in hunting. That bein said I'll stay  out of the wilderness area with my cart. So how was the hooch hunt this past weekend I saw a few small bears and didn't shoot, couple hogs and a yote that got a pass. Heard a few shots. Do you know how many were tagged and did anyone get a good one? A buddy of mine got his first bear and the weekend before I had a big one take an arrow through the crease, run forever and wasn't recovered. Seems like a real good year for everyone for the most part.



I'm not sure about any totals so far since I didn't go by the check station after the hunt.  My buddy shot a bear on Saturday morning and I missed one that afternoon.  Pretty much everyone I've talked to at least saw bears.


----------



## Rabun (Sep 26, 2018)

goshenmountainman said:


> Wrapped up my bear hunting Monday evening while I was scouting for deer sign. Same area I got the first one, walked up on him feeding under some oaks in a logging road. Couldn't sneak any closer than 45 yds. because of open woods. Ranged him, took careful aim, and sent the china rage to work. Double lung, and clean pass thru, made it about 35 yds. Had a beautiful full coat and was fat as mud. I will put up a pic as soon as I can get this computer to load it.



Way to go Goshen!  Thin those bears out...you tagged out?  Congratulations!


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 26, 2018)

C.Killmaster said:


> I'm not sure about any totals so far since I didn't go by the check station after the hunt.  My buddy shot a bear on Saturday morning and I missed one that afternoon.  Pretty much everyone I've talked to at least saw bears.


Good stuff. Hoping to make it back up soonn!!!


----------



## GTHunter (Sep 26, 2018)

twincedargap said:


> You carried a stand and 125#’s of bear on your back at the same time? Amazing! And beautiful bear BTW, congrats!



Yeah it was rough and maybe the hardest thing I have ever done physically. When I finally got her all strapped on and tried to stand up I knew I had made a mistake, but I was already committed. I'll probably try a different way next time.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 26, 2018)

GTHunter said:


> Yeah it was rough and maybe the hardest thing I have ever done physically. When I finally got her all strapped on and tried to stand up I knew I had made a mistake, but I was already committed. I'll probably try a different way next time.



You ought to grow out your beard.  You're a man now.


----------



## FMBear (Sep 26, 2018)

goshenmountainman said:


> Wrapped up my bear hunting Monday evening while I was scouting for deer sign. Same area I got the first one, walked up on him feeding under some oaks in a logging road. Couldn't sneak any closer than 45 yds. because of open woods. Ranged him, took careful aim, and sent the china rage to work. Double lung, and clean pass thru, made it about 35 yds. Had a beautiful full coat and was fat as mud. I will put up a pic as soon as I can get this computer to load it.



Way to go!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Cwb19 (Sep 26, 2018)

Congrats goshen on another nice bear way to go tagging out


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 26, 2018)

GTHunter said:


> Yeah it was rough and maybe the hardest thing I have ever done physically. When I finally got her all strapped on and tried to stand up I knew I had made a mistake, but I was already committed. I'll probably try a different way next time.


Here's how to tackle the beast next time man. Ditch your stand in a place where only you can find it. I carry a mesh laundry bag. Weighs about 1/2 ounce. String up your non-essential gear in the bag in a tree by the stand. The non essential stuff includes bottles of water, used knives, batteries, rain jacket..whatever items that you dont need to get it to the truck. Strip your kit down as light as you can get it, and make haste on the drag. Come back and get your gear tomorrow or the next day or next weekend when you are rested. Toting out 150 lbs on the back and down hill is a sure fire way to pull a back muscle or tear an ACL or MCL. You need to change tour handle to Herculese!


----------



## GTHunter (Sep 27, 2018)

@Killer Kyle I hate dragging critters even more than I dislike carrying them whole on my back. They seem to weight twice as much, and with all the logs and saplings in my trail down it would have been near impossible. Next time I will hang it from a tree and skin and quarter it out like I usually do, I was just worried about messing up the hide with it being my first time cleaning a bear.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 29, 2018)

I killed one tonight on the early Chattahoocee rifle hunt. Shot her 9 steps away from me. I just got done skinning and quartering her. Got a shower, ate dinner, and am just now laying down to bed. She weighed about 125-140 or so. I'll make a post with pics within the next couple of days. Good luck to you guys over the next couple days and approaching weeks. The bears are on the move right now!!!


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 29, 2018)

Way to go Kyle!!!! Beautiful bear!!!! Man the bears are catching a beating this year!!!!


----------



## FMBear (Sep 29, 2018)

Killer Kyle said:


> I killed one tonight on the early Chattahoocee rifle hunt. Shot her 9 steps away from me. I just got done skinning and quartering her. Got a shower, ate dinner, and am just now laying down to bed. She weighed about 125-140 or so. I'll make a post with pics within the next couple of days. Good luck to you guys over the next couple days and appeoaching weeks. The bears are on the move right now!!!



CONGRATULATIONS Kyle! I know you're sleeping in today! 
I know you're looking forward to enjoying some bear BBQ.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Sep 29, 2018)

Gentlemen so far its lining up to be a real bad year to be a bear, a great year to be a hunter!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 29, 2018)

Got this sow bear on the rifle hunt this morning. Started out walking at daylight just easing along. Acorns we're raining down. Eased up the ridge until at choked down with ivys and and ran out of acorns and squirrels. Gut told me I needed to go lower and check few ridges over and try to find whites instead of reds. On the second ridge over I seen movement and knew it was either a hog or bear. Watched and eased in little closer and seen it was a bear. It's so thick this time of year so took me a few minutes to get few yards closer to get a better shot. She was under a white oak picking up what couldn't have been more than a handful. Shot through the shoulders with a 44 mag xtp. To my surprise she ran 50 yards before piling up. She left a blood trail a blind man could follow. Guess she was around 125 give or take. Glad to get one down after missing 2 with bow this season.


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 29, 2018)

Great job, Treecutter!

I got one this morning also. Been saving this spot until the rifle hunt, it’s very hard to bow hunt effectively. Several red oak leads meet, and each one has a series or trails that join together. Kind of like Spaghetti Junction for bears. It’s really thick, though, making it tough to bow hunt. At daylight, had a shooter in the scope but only had a head shot. I thought it was going to move into a lane for a more open shot, but it turned and went out of sight. 30 minutes later, this boar came in silently from below me. Bear, hammer cock, BOOM! The 45-70 spoke. The bear dropped. Then the work began. Now im watching the Dawgs, drinking a Miller lite, and having a nize day.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 29, 2018)

Good job buckman! Nice looking bear! Go get another tommrow!


----------



## FMBear (Sep 29, 2018)

GREAT JOB Tree Cutter 08 & Buckman 18!
Some good looking bears with nice coats.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 29, 2018)

Man, y'all are putting them on the ground.  I'll get around to going one of these days.  

Buckman, those teeth look worn, or is it just me?


----------



## Rabun (Sep 29, 2018)

Great job you guys!  I'll be out the week of PW...hope there's some left. Congratulations Killer Kyle and Tree Cutter!  And to all the bear killers to date!


----------



## Rabun (Sep 29, 2018)

And Buckman!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 29, 2018)

They will still be there rabun! Me and the little man went this evening and got on 2 but no shots were taken. We ran out of daylight on the second one. He was feeding on acorns in waste high buck berries so we left him with it.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Sep 29, 2018)

Congratulations guys, I am glad to see them falling like acorns!!


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 29, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Man, y'all are putting them on the ground.  I'll get around to going one of these days.
> 
> Buckman, those teeth look worn, or is it just me?



I don’t know if they were worn but they were small and thin it seemed. I figured him to be a young bear? Going again tomorrow will keep you posted if we score again.


----------



## Cwb19 (Sep 29, 2018)

Congrats treecutter and buckman on some nice bears .looks like it was a good day in the mountains


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Sep 29, 2018)

Dang y’all are some bear killers...-congrats fellas... got me wanting to come hunt a bear.


----------



## strothershwacker (Sep 29, 2018)

Great job fellers! Yall make it look easy. I hope to join the nation of bear KILLERS soon!


----------



## Buckman18 (Sep 29, 2018)

Mexican Squealer said:


> Dang y’all are some bear killers...-congrats fellas... got me wanting to come hunt a bear.



It’s about time you man up. ?


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 30, 2018)

Buckman18 said:


> Great job, Treecutter!
> 
> I got one this morning also. Been saving this spot until the rifle hunt, it’s very hard to bow hunt effectively. Several red oak leads meet, and each one has a series or trails that join together. Kind of like Spaghetti Junction for bears. It’s really thick, though, making it tough to bow hunt. At daylight, had a shooter in the scope but only had a head shot. I thought it was going to move into a lane for a more open shot, but it turned and went out of sight. 30 minutes later, this boar came in silently from below me. Bear, hammer cock, BOOM! The 45-70 spoke. The bear dropped. Then the work began. Now im watching the Dawgs, drinking a Miller lite, and having a nize day.


Great work on a great bear Buckman! I'll bet that bear died before the bullet even struck when it heard that cannon BOOMMMM!!!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 30, 2018)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Got this sow bear on the rifle hunt this morning. Started out walking at daylight just easing along. Acorns we're raining down. Eased up the ridge until at choked down with ivys and and ran out of acorns and squirrels. Gut told me I needed to go lower and check few ridges over and try to find whites instead of reds. On the second ridge over I seen movement and knew it was either a hog or bear. Watched and eased in little closer and seen it was a bear. It's so thick this time of year so took me a few minutes to get few yards closer to get a better shot. She was under a white oak picking up what couldn't have been more than a handful. Shot through the shoulders with a 44 mag xtp. To my surprise she ran 50 yards before piling up. She left a blood trail a blind man could follow. Guess she was around 125 give or take. Glad to get one down after missing 2 with bow this season.



What is the story on you using a .44 mag Tree Cutter? That rifle in the pic isn't your Kimber MR, is it? Was the .44 your sidearm?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 30, 2018)

I got it in my head last year that a 44 mag would make a good short range woods gun. As much as I like a lever gun i just can't get past the idea of a stainless bolt gun for hunting. They are simple, easy to clean and fewer moving parts. So along came the ruger 77/44. Plus I got a stainless blackhawk with the 3 5/8 inch barrel that needed a companion. I really like it so far but yesterday was it's first trip to the woods and it done good. It's got a heck of a punch in its lightweight compact package.


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 30, 2018)

I know we are sharing bear stories but I took a weekend got my mind off of chasing bears and took my son on our annual youth hunt at big lazer wma. For 4 years now I've been making him just watch and aim, finally I let him pull the trigger and all of our hard work in the woods and on the range paid off. I couldn't be prouder. Now I can break my bow back out and get back to getting my bear.


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 30, 2018)

tree cutter 08 said:


> I got it in my head last year that a 44 mag would make a good short range woods gun. As much as I like a lever gun i just can't get past the idea of a stainless bolt gun for hunting. They are simple, easy to clean and fewer moving parts. So along came the ruger 77/44. Plus I got a stainless blackhawk with the 3 5/8 inch barrel that needed a companion. I really like it so far but yesterday was it's first trip to the woods and it done good. It's got a heck of a punch in its lightweight compact package.


44.mag rifle single shot new england arms was my first deer rifle, i still consider it my best option for deer or bear out to 100yds anything over that I break out the 270.


----------



## strothershwacker (Sep 30, 2018)

Christian hughey said:


> I know we are sharing bear stories but I took a weekend got my mind off of chasing bears and took my son on our annual youth hunt at big lazer wma. For 4 years now I've been making him just watch and aim, finally I let him pull the trigger and all of our hard work in the woods and on the range paid off. I couldn't be prouder. Now I can break my bow back out and get back to getting my bear.View attachment 944659


That's great! Good first buck too! What caliper AR is he shootin? I bought one for my daughter to shoot because of the small size and low recoil but I'm an old dinosaur that's always shot a 30-06 and wonder if the .223 is up for the task of whitetail or bear. Whatever thatn' juniors got in the picture sure done the job!


----------



## Christian hughey (Sep 30, 2018)

strothershwacker said:


> That's great! Good first buck too! What caliper AR is he shootin? I bought one for my daughter to shoot because of the small size and low recoil but I'm an old dinosaur that's always shot a 30-06 and wonder if the .223 is up for the task of whitetail or bear. Whatever thatn' juniors got in the picture sure done the job!


223. Winchester ballistic Silvertip tore him up. Not so sure I'd be up for shooting a bear with it but it did do more damage to the whitetail than expected so it could be up for the task. Great for kids in an AR platform because of the adjustable stock it fits their shoulder better than a long rifle.


----------



## GAbullHunter (Oct 1, 2018)

Love seeing the young hunters getting it done!


----------



## GaSam (Oct 1, 2018)

Enjoy seeing the pictures and reading about the hunts. Congrats to all you guys on getting bears and especially the young man on his buck! I am hoping to add one to the list next week on the Cohutta hunt.


----------



## twincedargap (Oct 1, 2018)

we didn't ever pull the trigger on a bear this week, but did shoot this bear of a pig...


----------



## Rabun (Oct 1, 2018)

Wow...That is a beast!  Would love to see the euro mount of that one!  Serious tusks!  Story?  Congratulations TwinCedar on a fine boar!


----------



## twincedargap (Oct 1, 2018)

Rabun said:


> Wow...That is a beast!  Would love to see the euro mount of that one!  Serious tusks!  Story?  Congratulations TwinCedar on a fine boar!



Thanks.  It was shot at Chattahoochee.  I was sitting with my son hoping to get his first bear.  It Came up a ridge almost to a tree we had just 20 minutes before had a bear climb and bail on, I think after winding us.  This porker came up the ridge about 70 yds from us, walking in and out of the waist high brush. My son shot it right behind the ear, dropped in its tracks.  We both were thinking it was a another bear headed to the same tree as the earlier bear. Never expected a lone pig like this, certainly never seen a big boar pig w/cutters like this one.  The tusks are amazingly sharp, cut my son's boot just as he barely brushed it lightly stepping over it to drag it into the opening for a picture.  Its already at a taxidermist for a euro skull.  Can't wait to see it, should have it later this week.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Oct 1, 2018)

That's a gnarly guy right there.


----------



## Rabun (Oct 1, 2018)

Sweet!  Congrats to your Son for putting the smack on him...didn't give him a chance!  Glad you got him on a mountain trophy...not the species you were after, but there's plenty of time left to bag his bear.  That's one of the baddest hogs I've seen


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 1, 2018)

I've kilt a pile o' pigs in South Jawja but nothing that ever looked like that dude right there! Congratulations!


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 1, 2018)

That hog has a lot of Russian in him. Several years back, several dog hunters, a few I might be kin to, from the NC and GA mountains brought them in, and they make for a great rally. They will flat cut a dog in half.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 1, 2018)

Awe


twincedargap said:


> we didn't ever pull the trigger on a bear this week, but did shoot this bear of a pig...


Awesome kill twincedargap! That is a beast of a boar! What is that rifle your son used?! Buckman and myself scored with lever actions this week (his was a .45/70 and mine was a .30-30). I'm glad to see the levers getting a workout!!! Awesome pig man!!


----------



## twincedargap (Oct 1, 2018)

Killer Kyle said:


> Awe
> 
> Awesome kill twincedargap! That is a beast of a boar! What is that rifle your son used?! Buckman and myself scored with lever actions this week (his was a .45/70 and mine was a .30-30). I'm glad to see the levers getting a workout!!! Awesome pig man!!



He was using my 40 yr old .30-.30 while I was toting my new anniversary present, an 1895G .45-70. I’ve got the best wife ever, let me get it a week early so I could use it on the special rifle season.


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 7, 2018)

I tagged out tonight on the Warwoman WMA early bear gun hunt. Good grief it was hot today!! Special shout out to Ryan who is over Warwoman for helping out with the recovery!


----------



## twincedargap (Oct 7, 2018)

Congrats!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 7, 2018)

Thats the way to get it done Buckman!!! The  big boom stick strikes again! Your season is off to a good start man! Big bucks better hide!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 7, 2018)

Looks like you made a perfect shot too.  Nice job guys!


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 7, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Looks like you made a perfect shot too.  Nice job guys!


 In a perfect world scenario I would’ve shot him 3-5 inches further back and higher. He was almost gone and I had the crosshairs in the last opening and when he stepped through - BAM!

I heart shot him, and he is the only critter to date I’ve shot with the 45-70 that took another step. But he didn’t go far, just the wrong way down the Mtn, as usual.


----------



## jbogg (Oct 7, 2018)

Way to go Buckman!  Now that you are tagged out the deer better be looking over their shoulder for you.  Temps in the 40s by next weekend.  Finally!  This has been the hottest, most humid bow season I can remember.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Oct 7, 2018)

Buckman way to go!!!! Waring them slap out. Hey between you and Treecutter I'm seeing I need to add some shorts to my hunting gear!


----------



## FMBear (Oct 7, 2018)

Way to go Buckman!  Fine looking bear!
No doubt the truth about Warwoman, the bear and deer alike will always take the wrong side of the mountain after the shot.


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 7, 2018)

Joe Brandon said:


> Buckman way to go!!!! Waring them slap out. Hey between you and Treecutter I'm seeing I need to add some shorts to my hunting gear!



You’ve gotta be careful showing too much leg while bear hunting, the girls might get to callin’. I’m sure treecutter would agree?


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 7, 2018)

Joe Brandon said:


> Buckman way to go!!!! Waring them slap out. Hey between you and Treecutter I'm seeing I need to add some shorts to my hunting gear!


It takes a tuff sumbuck to wear shorts a bear huntin'. I'm gonna up the game. From now on I'm huntin bare footed!


----------



## Christian hughey (Oct 7, 2018)

Just don't let me catch y'all hunt'in in the nude. I know its hot out there. At least wear your loin cloth.


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 7, 2018)

Christian hughey said:


> Just don't let me catch y'all hunt'in in the nude. I know its hot out there. At least wear your loin cloth.


Gives new meaning to "traditional archery"


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 7, 2018)

Buckman18 said:


> You’ve gotta be careful showing too much leg while bear hunting, the girls might get to callin’. I’m sure treecutter would agree?


Most of the ladies have given up on TreeCutter. Ain't many women tall enough to climb that tree!!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 7, 2018)

Last I heard, buckman has been known to be caught in a loincloth now and again. Thats all heresay, of course!


----------



## Rabun (Oct 8, 2018)

Gongrats Buckman on tagging out!  Great looking bear!


----------



## Ptothec (Oct 8, 2018)

Got it done near Dahlonega yesterday afternoon.  Stalked it on the ground for a couple hundred yards.  Ended up with a 44yd shot and watched it fall in sight.  I figure he weighs 175-200.


----------



## FMBear (Oct 8, 2018)

Ptothec said:


> Got it done near Dahlonega yesterday afternoon.  Stalked it on the ground for a couple hundred yards.  Ended up with a 44yd shot and watched it fall in sight.  I figure he weighs 175-200.



Congratulations on a successful stalk and harvest!


----------



## jbogg (Oct 8, 2018)

Nice One!  Congrats!


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 8, 2018)

I put a 70 yard stalk on a real nice stump this morning. Congratulations! Great bear!


----------



## Rabun (Oct 8, 2018)

Ptothec said:


> Got it done near Dahlonega yesterday afternoon.  Stalked it on the ground for a couple hundred yards.  Ended up with a 44yd shot and watched it fall in sight.  I figure he weighs 175-200.



Very nice bear and a heck stalk and shot at 44yds!  Congratulations!


----------



## goshenmountainman (Oct 8, 2018)

Congrats guys, glad to see them hitting the ground!!


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 8, 2018)

jbogg said:


> Way to go Buckman!  Now that you are tagged out the deer better be looking over their shoulder for you.  Temps in the 40s by next weekend.  Finally!  This has been the hottest, most humid bow season I can remember.



I agree JBOGG it has been plum HAWT!


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 8, 2018)

Congrats guys! Keep on at them. Temps looking good in the upcoming weeks!


----------



## Christian hughey (Oct 8, 2018)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Congrats guys! Keep on at them. Temps looking good in the upcoming weeks!


Finally, always takes a hurricane to get em on their feet.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 8, 2018)

strothershwacker said:


> I put a 70 yard stalk on a real nice stump this morning. Congratulations! Great bear!


Brother, I feel your pain. I have been guilty of this on MULTIPLE occasions!


----------



## Killer Kyle (Oct 8, 2018)

Ptothec said:


> Got it done near Dahlonega yesterday afternoon.  Stalked it on the ground for a couple hundred yards.  Ended up with a 44yd shot and watched it fall in sight.  I figure he weighs 175-200.


Thats a goodun'!! Way to get it done, and on the stalk! THAT is what I call hunting!


----------



## Cwb19 (Oct 8, 2018)

Congrats on another nice bear Beckman. Way to get it done


----------



## Cwb19 (Oct 8, 2018)

That's a good looking bear Ptothec congrats


----------



## Christian hughey (Oct 8, 2018)

So I got settled in Saturday morning light broke real good and I was starring at about a 250 lb stump for about 15 mins before I realized he wasn't budgin. I guess I just be like that sometimes! Lol. Other than that real hot and no movement on my end. Seems bears have been pushed from the area. Trails that once had scratch marks up the banks all over have become slick from lack of use. Scat piles have dried. Not much fresh sign now time to pack it up and push deeper. Weather should have them goin this week.


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 8, 2018)

Christian hughey said:


> So I got settled in Saturday morning light broke real good and I was starring at about a 250 lb stump for about 15 mins before I realized he wasn't budgin. I guess I just be like that sometimes! Lol. Other than that real hot and no movement on my end. Seems bears have been pushed from the area. Trails that once had scratch marks up the banks all over have become slick from lack of use. Scat piles have dried. Not much fresh sign now time to pack it up and push deeper. Weather should have them goin this week.



Sounds like they’ve moved on. Not saying you won’t go back and get lucky, but it sounds like the bears have probably cleaned up the few white oaks down low and returned back up high looking for the reds. In most places in the mountains going forward, it’ll be red oaks for bucks and bears. At least that’s where I will be. However, IF you happen to find a hot white oak I’d be hanging in there like a hair in a biscuit. Good luck!


----------



## Christian hughey (Oct 8, 2018)

Buckman18 said:


> Sounds like they’ve moved on. Not saying you won’t go back and get lucky, but it sounds like the bears have probably cleaned up the few white oaks down low and returned back up high looking for the reds. In most places in the mountains going forward, it’ll be red oaks for bucks and bears. IF you happen to find a hot white oak I’d be hanging in there like a hair in a biscuit. Good luck!


Just hope I can fill one of them tags dnr is handing out like hot cakes this year. Hope I can get half as lucky as you bro.


----------



## goshenmountainman (Oct 9, 2018)

Christian hughey said:


> So I got settled in Saturday morning light broke real good and I was starring at about a 250 lb stump for about 15 mins before I realized he wasn't budgin. I guess I just be like that sometimes! Lol. Other than that real hot and no movement on my end. Seems bears have been pushed from the area. Trails that once had scratch marks up the banks all over have become slick from lack of use. Scat piles have dried. Not much fresh sign now time to pack it up and push deeper. Weather should have them goin this week.


Right now they are starting to move more, lots of trees that have acorns are dropping heavily. Most of the trees I have found are in clusters and sometimes the clusters are scattered out pretty far. Found a good cluster last week and took my son in Friday evening, saw a 200lb. bear that wouldn't get close enough and 30 minutes later a big 7-point came in and gave him a 25yd. shot, he hit the sleeve of his leafy suit and sent the arrow right over top of his shoulder, he was devastated. On our way out we had to go through a small grove of red oaks that were dropping a few acorns and walked face to face with a big bear that sounded like a bull when he ran through the ivy thicket below us. Then I promptly spent the weekend in the hospital, kidney stones again! These things are awful!!


----------



## Christian hughey (Oct 9, 2018)

goshenmountainman said:


> Right now they are starting to move more, lots of trees that have acorns are dropping heavily. Most of the trees I have found are in clusters and sometimes the clusters are scattered out pretty far. Found a good cluster last week and took my son in Friday evening, saw a 200lb. bear that wouldn't get close enough and 30 minutes later a big 7-point came in and gave him a 25yd. shot, he hit the sleeve of his leafy suit and sent the arrow right over top of his shoulder, he was devastated. On our way out we had to go through a small grove of red oaks that were dropping a few acorns and walked face to face with a big bear that sounded like a bull when he ran through the ivy thicket below us. Then I promptly spent the weekend in the hospital, kidney stones again! These things are awful!!


At least your see in bears. I learned along time ago if your not see'in game it's you not them.


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 17, 2018)

I'm surprised no one has posted any muzzleloader bears!


----------



## twincedargap (Oct 17, 2018)

goshenmountainman said:


> Right now they are starting to move more, lots of trees that have acorns are dropping heavily. Most of the trees I have found are in clusters and sometimes the clusters are scattered out pretty far. Found a good cluster last week and took my son in Friday evening, saw a 200lb. bear that wouldn't get close enough and 30 minutes later a big 7-point came in and gave him a 25yd. shot, he hit the sleeve of his leafy suit and sent the arrow right over top of his shoulder, he was devastated. On our way out we had to go through a small grove of red oaks that were dropping a few acorns and walked face to face with a big bear that sounded like a bull when he ran through the ivy thicket below us. Then I promptly spent the weekend in the hospital, kidney stones again! These things are awful!!


Clusters of white oak bearing? I’m barely finding one that has produced any acorns.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 17, 2018)

Buckman18 said:


> I'm surprised no one has posted any muzzleloader bears!


The annual 30-30 ministry's bear hunt was this past weekend. There were 2 bears killed and I think most out of 15 kids seen bears. The young man I was guiding missed one, and we seen 3. My buddy below us that was also guiding, they saw 1 and he was hit but we didn't find him. Another buddy was also guding and they had a miss as well. They are still definitely on the move.


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 17, 2018)

sounds like y’all had a great hunt!


----------



## goshenmountainman (Oct 20, 2018)

twincedargap said:


> Clusters of white oak bearing? I’m barely finding one that has produced any acorns.


No, chesnut oaks, may have a different technical name but thats what I have always called them, and they are on one ridge and I haven't found any at other spots.


----------



## ripplerider (Oct 22, 2018)

Some people call them mountain oaks but I've always called them chestnut oaks too. Quercus montana is the Latin name which is where they get mountain oak I guess. Theyre in the white oak family but I usually dont find much feeding sign under them. I guess the critters will take what they can get this year.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 22, 2018)

Last week, on 2 separate days, I went on long loops through the woods scouting for bear sign.  I saw TONS of red oak acorns on the ground and a bunch of deer sign on them.  In about 11 miles of walking, I found a total of 3 white oaks that the bears had been up a few weeks ago, but nothing now.  After evaluating my freezer situation, I really don't feel the need to kill anything right now.  I don't want to kill anything just for the sake of killing.


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 22, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I don't want to kill anything just for the sake of killing.



You are getting soft in your old age? ?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 22, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Last week, on 2 separate days, I went on long loops through the woods scouting for bear sign.  I saw TONS of red oak acorns on the ground and a bunch of deer sign on them.  In about 11 miles of walking, I found a total of 3 white oaks that the bears had been up a few weeks ago, but nothing now.  After evaluating my freezer situation, I really don't feel the need to kill anything right now.  I don't want to kill anything just for the sake of killing.


What elevation are you finding reds? All the reds I've found have been lapped up. There was a good drop first week of bow season and they have all disappeared. There's some still in the trees hanging on that the squirrels are working on. None to really setup to hunt over.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 22, 2018)

Buckman18 said:


> You are getting soft in your old age? ?


Oh, I'm definitely softer than I used to be.




tree cutter 08 said:


> What elevation are you finding reds? All the reds I've found have been lapped up. There was a good drop first week of bow season and they have all disappeared. There's some still in the trees hanging on that the squirrels are working on. None to really setup to hunt over.



I don't think I've been much over 3000ft yet.  Most everything has been from 2200 up to 2900.  I walked a long razorbacked ridge that runs north/south last Monday that was absolutely covered in reds.  Deer sign everywhere and squirrels working like crazy, but no fresh bear sign.


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 22, 2018)

What little I’ve scouted this year points to much the same.... Red oaks under 3,000 ft.

Someone told me that there are a few reds over 4,000, but I’ve not been to check myself.


----------

